# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  كيف انزل تسجيل الكاميرا على الكمبيوتر

## إبتسامه

مراااااااااحب 
وكل عام وانتوا بخير بمناسبة العيد مقدما ً
ابغي مساعدتكم 
عندي كاميرا فيديو رقمية JVC ابغي انزل الي سجلته على الكمبيوتر 
كيف مو عارفه ، اني نزلت الصور لانهم في ميموري ونزلتهم 
بس الفيديو ماعرفت كيف انزله 
في مشكله ثانيه بعد جيت افتح الكاميرا واشوف الشريط في الكاميرا يطلع اليي الصورة بس بدون صوت 
رغم ان اني لما سجلت وبعدين شفته كان فيه صوت 
رحت جربته على التلفزيون طلع فيه صوت 
بس الكاميرا مافيه 
ارجو المساعدة 
 :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسامه

محد يرد عليي 
ولا حتى يساعدني

----------


## مختار الحي

يوجد طريقة لذلك جربتها ونجحت نجاح باهر 
أولا: صل على محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام

ثانيا: يوجد في الكاميرا فتحة مخرج للصوت والصورة الرقمية رمزها مكتوب بغطاء الفتحات رمزها Dv  كل المطلوب شراء كيبل يركب بهذه الفتحة والطرف الآخر يركب بكمبيوتر اللاب توب ( طرفا الكيبل متشابهان تماما - ويجب توفر نفس الفتحة في اللاب توب والكاميرا )

ثم فتح برنامج موفي ميكر الموجود في كل جهاز يعمل على بيئة ويندز  وسيكون البرنامج هو المتحكم بالكاميرا من تشغيل وتقديم وتسجيل وغيره ( شئ رائع من اكتشافاتي مع هذا النوع من الكاميرا ).

ملاحظة / هذا شرح بشكل سريع ولكن أعتقد اني وصلت الفكرة

----------


## مختار الحي

أولاً صل على محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام

يوجد طريقة أنا جربتها بين الكاميرا واللاب توب نوع آيسر حيث يوجد فتحة على الكاميرا رمزها Dv وكذلك على اللاب توب ويتم التوصيل بينهما  ثم يشغل برنامج موفي ميكر اللي في الجهاز وتكون النتيجة رائعة ، حيث ان البرنامج هو الذي يتحكم بالكامير من تشغيل وتقديم وغيره بيتم الضغط على أيقونة التسجيل للمقاطع اللي تريدي تسجيلها .

هذا شرح بسيط وسريع

----------


## مختار الحي

أولاً صل على محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام

يوجد طريقة أنا جربتها بين الكاميرا واللاب توب نوع آيسر حيث يوجد فتحة على الكاميرا رمزها Dv وكذلك على اللاب توب ويتم التوصيل بينهما ثم يشغل برنامج موفي ميكر اللي في الجهاز وتكون النتيجة رائعة ، حيث ان البرنامج هو الذي يتحكم بالكامير من تشغيل وتقديم وغيره بيتم الضغط على أيقونة التسجيل للمقاطع اللي تريدي تسجيلها .

هذا شرح بسيط وسريع

----------


## مختار الحي

آسف على التكرار ترى من منتادكم مابغى يزبط معي

----------


## إبتسامه

سويت الطريقة وماطلع اليي شي

----------


## مختار الحي

في القريب سأعمل الطريقة بالصور وان شاء الله تزبط معي لانه بعد ماأكتب نص  تظهر معي لايمكن ذلك وتطلع صفحة بيضاء وفيها نص

----------


## مختار الحي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

في البداية يجب شراء كيبل مثل الموجود في الصورة الأولى

http://www.zshare.net/image/6173083e77c8e8

http://www.zshare.net/image/6173238a013eac

http://www.zshare.net/image/6173299e5e2a80

http://www.zshare.net/image/6173494a936c54

http://www.zshare.net/image/617358556ff1a4

http://www.zshare.net/image/6173633289a6ef

----------


## مختار الحي

كما توقعت ان الصور لن تظهر مع منتدياتنا المتخلفة ، ولذلك وضعت الروابط للصور  وبمجرد الضغط على الروابط تظهر الصور إن شاء الله

ارجو تطبيق مافي الصور مع شوية حوسه وتزبط الأمور

----------


## إبتسامه

الصور غير واضحه عزيزي 
ادري ازعجتك معاااااااااااي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مختاااااااااار الحي 
مشكور
بالنسبة لي استفدت كثير من شرحك 
ما شاء الله عليك

----------


## مختار الحي

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي أبا عبدالله وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك .... حتى المنتديات توشحت السواد لمصابك سيدي.

العضو ابتسامة /  الصور واضحة من الروابط توني الآن مجرب ..  هل نزلتي تحت الصفحة ؟ حركي الأسهم الجانبية للصفحة.

العضو  نوارة الدنيا / شكرا ً لك رفعتي معنوياتي بعد هذا الجهد  لإخراج الشرح بهذه الصورة .

نسيت ان أوضح انه يجب تنصيب برنامج الكاميرا من  السيدي  المرفق مع الكاميرا 
وبالنسبة للتسجيل من الكاميرا الى جهاز الفيديو العادي مباشرة  يجب ان يكون نوع الفيديو نفس نوع الكاميرا   Jvc

----------


## إبتسامه

شريت الواير ونزلت البرنامج وكل شي ومو راضي يطلع اليي شي 
نفس الخطوات سويتها ... تعبت بقوة 
واني يوم الخميس راح اسافر ايران وضروري ابغي اسويهم الاشرطه 
ومااعرف احد يقدر يسويها اليي عشان اوديها اله

----------


## مختار الحي

أخاف انك وضعت الواير في منفذ Usb  حق الكاميرا !!!

----------


## مختار الحي

عفوا أقصد / 
*أخاف انك وضعت الواير في منفذ Usb حق الكمبيوتر !!!*

----------


## مختار الحي

عفوا قصدي / 
*أخاف انك وضعت الواير في منفذ Usb حق الكمبيوتر !!!*

----------


## إبتسامه

لالالالالالالا .. حطيت الواير في المنفذ نفسه 
واخيرا زبط الموضوع .. طلع الغلط من الواير نفسه 
والحين طلع اليي وكل شي بس ماعرفت كيف انزلهم على الكمبيوتر واحطهم 
في سي دي ... ادري تعبتك معااااي

----------


## وحيد بلا حبيب

هلاوغلا

----------


## وحيد بلا حبيب

هلا انا توني مسجل عندكم

----------


## وهج السراب

ممكن تفيدونا كيف نحفظهم ع الكمبيوتر ونعملهم في سيدي

----------


## mho2010

*انا ما لقيت منفذ اليوسبي ولا vdممكن توضحلي اكثر بالصوره عن المنافذ تبع jvc كامرتي قديمه شوي مافيها غير الشريط*

----------

